# Diferença de Temperatura Sensor Int e Ext



## bmelo (24 Ago 2016 às 23:03)

Boa Noite, tenho a minha modesta Estação mesmo junta ao sensor exterior e a diferença de temperaturas é sempre à volta de 2ºC, 1.8ºC/2.2ºC, será normal esta diferença ?

Envio uma foto para saberem qual é a Estação.

Obrigado e Boa Noite


----------

